
Ask HN: How do you find new products? - mikey077
Hi,<p>I and co are currently at the start of our YC journey but have a couple of questions that will help us going forward.<p>How do you find new products? We are interested in the process you go through to discover new products.<p>What I mean by _new_ products is anything that has been released recently. It could be literally anything based on your needs, preferences, hobbies or lifestyle.<p>Thanks, 
M
======
J_Darnley
Typically network effects (people discussing them on the internet) lead me to
an interest in something which I then go and download. Did you want something
more specific?

------
eli
I don't understand the question. I buy new products in stores or online... Are
you looking for a specific purchase I made and how I came to select the
product?

------
mikey077
eli,

Apologies for causing confusion. We are interested in how you search for new
products. Let's use in store and online as examples, what is the process that
you go through? Less so on product selection and more on discovery. If that
makes sense.

Thanks

------
joefarish
www.producthunt.com

